# plumber



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey,

I have a small job replacing the drain pipe under my kitchen sink...it's leaking and getting messy. PM me if you are/know of a reasonable plumber.

buck


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Call me Buck.


----------

